# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Kondom Ja oder Nein

## odd

Hat mich Big C irgendwie auf die Idee gebracht.



```
Half of Thai teens shun condoms for sex


(BangkokPost.com) - About half of Thai young people who engage in sexual intercourse do not use condoms, according to Public Health Ministry.

The information was released on Thursday to mark the annual celebration of the World Aids Day on Dec 1.

Dr Somchai Pinyopornphanit, deputy director-general of the Disease Control Department, said that the average age of youth to experience intercourse for the first time is as young as 15 years old and more than 50% of the youths do not use condoms.

The HIV/Aids situation in Thailand, however, has been on the decline, he said.

It is expected that there will be 14,000 people newly-infected HIV cases in Thailand in 2007, comparing to 140,000 new cases found in 2004.

About 45% of the new cases are believed to be found in female teenagers and housewives while 20% are believed to be found in homosexual men.
```

Geht man davon aus, dass bei den Teens der andere Partner ein Maedchen/Frau ist, verstehe ich dass nur 50% einen Kondom verwenden

----------


## Samuianer

bei temporaeren Bekanntschaften, ausschliesslich ja!

Nicht nur wegen der Gefahr sich mit HIV oder AIDS zu infizieren, es gibt auch genuegend andere unangenehme Begleitscherscheinung, sozusagen als Andenken dazu!


Mal abgesehen von den "klasischen" Gesche;chtskrankheiten, Hepatits-B, Trichomonaden, Clamydia, div.Hefepilzerkrankungen, Harnwegsentzuendungen, die unerkannt und unbehandelt zu Schlimmeren fuehren koennen.

----------

in THL scheinen die jugendlichen immer noch ungenügend auf geklärt zusein. denn condome sind in vieler ohren ein fremdwort.
das heisst auch wenn sex, keinen schutz.
auch wenn man über sex spricht, höre ich nur gekicher und in vielen fällen scheint es ein peinliches gespräch zusein.

hier in D werden die jugendlichen schon reativ früh in den schulen aufgeklärt. natürlich sollte es zuhause auch so sein. es ist zwar schon lange her, aber meine exfrau und ich haben unsere söhne rechtszeitig auf geklärt. zumal damals die kampagne in den 80ern gegen AIDS anfing.

----------


## Samuianer

> in THL scheinen die jugendlichen immer noch genügend auf geklärt zusein. den condome sind in vieler ohren ein fremdwort.
> .



Hast da irgendwo das Woertchen NICHT vergessen!
Sonst macht die Aussage keinen Sinn!

 ::

----------

> es gibt auch genuegend andere unangenehme Begleitscherscheinung, sozusagen als Andenken dazu!


Nachzulesen dann auf ....frau.de

René

----------


## odd

Sexualunterricht? In Thailand? Von wem?

Es gibt dieses Schulfach, wird aber eher mangelhaft betrieben.

Stelle einmal eine gerade aus der Uni gekommenen Lehrerin in einer M6 Klasse vor die Meute. Es wird evtl. auf die Seiten hingewiesen, aber aufgeklaert? Nee, gibts ned.

Die Eltern? Wer klaert hier die Maedels auf?

----------

ich denke noch oft an damals, der werbeslogen mit hella von sinnen im supermarkt,
ritaaaaa, ritaaaaa, rita was kosten die kondome.
und der junge mann an der kasse läuft rot an und ganz peinliche blicke.

----------

Die Schweizer Biotechfirma Mymetics testet gerade einen Imstoff gegen HIV, der in den Versuchsreihen bei Affen einen 90% Schutz erzeugte. Nächstes Jahr sollen erste Versuche am Menschen folgen.

Zum Thema - Hab in der ganzen Zeit noch nie nen Thai Gummis in einem 7/11 kaufen sehen.......

----------

aber haben die denn auch einen impfstoff gegen nachwuchs?

----------

> aber haben die denn auch einen impfstoff gegen nachwuchs?


  Häää?

----------


## Joseph

Da scheine ich ja mal wieder etwas Wichtiges im Leben verpasst zu haben...manchmal, wenn ich im Forum lese, was Ihr so alles erlebt und gemacht habt, beschleicht mich das Gefühl, eigentlich noch gar nicht richtig gelebt zu haben...

Joseph

----------

Josef, bei so einigen Sachen kannst Du getrost davon ausgehen, nichts versäumt zu haben.

----------

Josef, ich denke, ausser Ralf hat *das* noch keiner von uns gemacht und ich bin überzeugt davon, das wir alle nichts verpasst haben!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Met Prik

Joseph, solche albernen Sachen laesst unser Intellekt gar nicht zu

----------


## Samuianer

Das haste mit "albern" aber nett gesagt!  ::

----------

Die Sportart scheint aber ziemlich trendy zu sein.......

----------

Kondomspiel für echte Könner - unbedingt anschauen

----------


## schiene

gerade noch was interessantes zum Thema gefunden.
Hier:
  22.12.2007                    
"Kohlköpfe und Kondome" heißt das Restaurant in Bangkok, und der Name ist natürlich Programm - zumindest Kondome gibt es überall. Als Dekoration unter der Tischplatte aus Glas, als Verzierung am Lampenschirm oder als modisches Outfit auf ein paar Schaufensterpuppen im Foyer. 
"Schon verrückt, dass es vielen peinlich ist, über einen Lebensretter wie das Kondom zu reden, aber nicht über Bomben, die töten", sagt der Gründer des "Cabbages and Condoms", Mechai Viravaidya. 

"Mr. Condom" heißt der 66-jährige in Thailand, und um das peinliche Wort zu vermeiden, heißt das Kondom bei vielen Thailänder inzwischen kurz "Mechai". Viravaidya kann gut damit leben. Der Mann ist auf Mission, und das seit 40 Jahren. Als junger Regierungsbeamter sollte er in der Provinz den Fortschritt bei Straßen- und Schulbau begutachten, als ihm die Riesenzahl an Kindern ins Auge stach. "Mir war klar, dass wir bei der Bevölkerungsexplosion mit dem Bauen nie nachkommen würden. Und wenn das Angebot nicht angepasst werden kann, dann eben die Nachfrage", sagt der studierte Ökonom, und fortan propagierte er Anti-Babypille und Kondom. 

Kondom-Aufblaswettbewerbe kommen in Mode 

Der Erfolg: die Philippinen und Thailand hatten Anfang der 70er Jahre eine gleichgroße Bevölkerung - heute leben auf den Philippinen rund 91 Millionen Menschen, in Thailand 65 Millionen, mit einer fast doppelt so hohen Pro-Kopf-Wirtschaftsleistung. Mechai, Vater einer Tochter, die zweijährige Zwillinge hat, fuhr höchstpersönlich auf Dorffeste und veranstaltete dort Kondom-Aufblaswettbewerbe. Er ließ Comic-Strips mit Kondomen drucken. "Lachen bricht das Eis, dann kann man plötzlich auch über Familienplanung reden", sagt er. 

Als in den 80er Jahre die Aids-Krise ausbrach, ging Mechai in die Bordelle und verteilte Kondome. Er startete eine Kampagne mit der Polizei, die mit Knöllchen und guten Ratschlägen auch Kondome austeilte. Im Restaurant gibt es mit der Rechnung ein Gummi für jeden. "Die Kondomnutzung hat nach einer Weltbankstudie in Thailand 7,7 Millionen Leben gerettet", sagt Mechai. Für seinen Erfolg erhielt er in diesem Jahr den Global Health-Preis der Bill und Melinda Gates-Stiftung mit einer Million Dollar Preisgeld. 

"Stoppt den Klimawandel - tragt Kondome" 

Wer zwischen "Chicken Satay" und "Green Curry" schon immer einmal wissen wollte, mit welchen Instrumenten ein Mann sterilisiert werden kann, ist im "Cabbages and Condoms" genau richtig. Direkt neben dem stillen Örtchen hängt der Schaukasten mit den Klemmen und Scheren. "80 Prozent der Sterilisierungen in Bangkok werden hier in unserer Klinik gemacht“, sagt Mechai. Die Klinik mit 30 Ärzten liegt direkt hinter dem Restaurant. Abtreibungen werden hier auch gemacht. "Mit Mitgefühl und vor allem eindringlicher Aufklärung", sagt Mechai. Mechai gründete seine PDA-Stiftung nach der Mahnung seiner schottischen Mutter, sich mit seiner privilegierten Ausbildung glücklich zu schätzen und gefälligst etwas für die Armen zu tun. Sie lernte seinen thailändischen Vater in Edinburgh beim Medizinstudium kennen. "Mir wurde aber schnell klar, dass man sich auf die Großzügigkeit von Spendern nicht lange verlassen kann ", sagt er. 

Deshalb startete er bald daneben eine profitorientierte Firmengruppe, zu der heute 18 Unternehmen gehören - von Restaurants über Hotelanlagen bis zu Baufirmen und Keksherstellern. "Geschäft für den sozialen Fortschritt" ist das Motto. Der Gewinn fließt in die Stiftung, die sich zu 70 Prozent damit finanziert. Im Laufe der Jahre hat die PDA neben Familienplanung auch Armutsbekämpfung in Angriff genommen. Die Stiftung vermittelt Patenschaften zwischen Firmen und Dörfern. Die Firmen suchen mit den Einwohnern nach neuen Einkommensmöglichkeiten und geben den Dörflern dann handfeste Unternehmernachhilfe. "Wir nennen sie Barfuß-MBAs" sagt Mechai, in Anlehnung an die Eliteausbildung für Topmanager zum "Master of Business Administration (MBA)". 

Ein Dorf ist zum Beispiel vom Weizenanbau auf die Zucht von Pflanzenablegern gekommen - und hat das Einkommen in 18 Jahren verdreißigfacht. Der Mann mit dem Großvatercharme geht immer mit der Zeit. Auch dem Klimawandel gewinnt Mechai eine Kondom-Botschaft ab. "Stoppt den Klimawandel - tragt Kondome" steht auf dem neuesten T-Shirt, das im Shop neben dem Restaurant zu haben ist. Frei nach dem Motto: weniger Menschen, weniger Wärmeentwicklung.

----------

> Also.... wird sich erst was tun wenn es zu 'ner ausgewachsenen Epedemie kommt.... auch das ist TiT!


Wieso kommen, ist die Epidemie nicht schon längst da?

----------

> Wieso kommen, ist die Epidemie nicht schon längst da?


Na bitte, so oft fliegt Micha aber auch nicht nach Thailand.

----------

Andererseits ... ich hatte es ja schon angedeutet ... wäre es mal 'nen etwas unkonventioneller Lösungsansatz bez. der häufig beklagten schlechten Pflaume - Banane Quote in D

----------

